# Posters That Physically Resemble Pro Boxers



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

for example:



bballchump11 said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I suppose with my build, about 6ft and 11st ish, I resemble Brian Rose? I'm only 19 though


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I bet Felixtrinidad looks like Lennox Lewis


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Solid first two posts


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn, Sergio !


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

:lol:

Great ones so far.

Not even sure who i'd look like


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

There's a poster that looks like Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Canelo Alvarez.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> There's a poster that looks like Floyd Mayweather Jr. and Canelo Alvarez.


OK here it is:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@bballchump11 you look exactly like I'd picture you :lol: Was this in the post a pic of youself thread?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

If Oskee and Sexy Serg had a baby it'd be =










+










=


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol Erislandy BBall.

Hmm not sure I look like anyone.










Linares?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> If Oskee and Sexy Serg had a baby it'd be =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Chacal and no **** ?

I have a pic where I have the same expression on my face as Joe Louis in this pic I guess it's more the expression than the face overall but sometimes I have a similar expression to Louis :lol:









I'm not sure if I should post the pic of me so you'll have to believe me I guess :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> *Is that Chacal *and no **** ?
> 
> I have a pic where I have the same expression on my face as Joe Louis in this pic I guess it's more the expression than the face overall but sometimes I have a similar expression to Louis :lol:[/IMG]
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post the pic of me so you'll have to believe me I guess :lol:


How dare you :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I've always been told I look a bit like Barrera;








[/URL][/IMG]

Don't see it myself.
Anyway that's me on the right.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I look a little like Golovkin


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> How dare you :lol:


Is that you? I have really no idea I think Chacal is one of the younger posters on this forum so I assumed it was him :lol:


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Turbo you look like Kat Von D in that particular photo.

Bogo you look like an extremely weight drained War Machine (MMA fighter).


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

You know ppl are going pick a random black poster and then pick a random black fighter and claim they look-a-like


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

i look just like shannon briggs


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Turbo you look like Kat Von D in that particular photo.
> 
> Bogo you look like an extremely weight drained War Machine (MMA fighter).


wow :rofl


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I've always been told I look a bit like Barrera;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maromero paez


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bballchump!!! Looks exactly like him hahaha! nice one bball


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MGS said:


> maromero paez


:lol:

Maybe if I get my hair cut,but I like it long at the minute.

Now the speccy cunt on the left...


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> :lol:
> 
> Maybe if I get my hair cut,but I like it long at the minute.
> 
> Now the speccy cunt on the left...


lol i just went with the mohawk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lol Erislandy BBall.
> 
> Hmm not sure I look like anyone.
> 
> ...


Vanes?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> @bballchump11 you look exactly like I'd picture you :lol: Was this in the post a pic of youself thread?


This. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Vanes?


:-(


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I used to get told I look like Calzage a few years back but I think that was down to just having the same haircut and big nose.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> for example:


No @bballchump looks like Austin trout. He got that trout frown


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio(L E O N)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


>


this is impressive


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @bballchump11 you look exactly like I'd picture you :lol: Was this in the post a pic of youself thread?


:lol: naw he got it from my skype pic.

I may look like Lara, but I fight closer to Braldey :yep


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> this is impressive


Thanks.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> and who on earth is Kat Vond


loool Do the google search, you will not be impressed..


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If Oskee and Sexy Serg had a baby it'd be =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then sent it to Ethiopia to fend for itself


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And then sent it to Ethiopia to fend for itself


:lol:

:verysad


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: naw he got it from my skype pic.
> 
> I may look like Lara, but I fight closer to Braldey :yep


you guys skype secs?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> you guys skype secs?


:lol: no, me, him and @Hook! talk boxing and other stuff on there. I haven't actually gotten on the cam with any of them


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> :verysad


Still flabbergasted that you were a chunky kid.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


>


You > Ortiz.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


>


this is a good one too


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Still flabbergasted that you were a chunky kid.


I thank wrrestling and boxing whenever I can.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> :verysad


Seriously dude, you look like Justin Biebers weaker younger brother. I thought you were a grown man for some reason.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)




----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


>


you're too hard on yourself bro :lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

What is this? Boxing forum yearbook 2013? haha


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> Is that Chacal and no **** ?
> 
> I have a pic where I have the same expression on my face as Joe Louis in this pic I guess it's more the expression than the face overall but sometimes I have a similar expression to Louis :lol:
> 
> ...





turbotime said:


> How dare you :lol:





PivotPunch said:


> Is that you? I have really no idea I think Chacal is one of the younger posters on this forum so I assumed it was him :lol:


wtf :lol: :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@PivotPunch, this is me. However, I don't really look too much like anyone.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> @PivotPunch


RDJ.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Gunner said:


> RDJ.


?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Gunner said:


> RDJ.


:lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't really think I resemble anyone, I've been told James Degale though..

Disclaimer: This picture was taken in Miami about 5 years ago, and the face was pulled for the ladies behind the camera :rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Gunner said:


> I don't really think I resemble anyone, I've been told James Degale though..
> 
> Disclaimer: This picture was taken in Miami about 5 years ago, and the face was pulled for the ladies behind the camera :rofl


I could see it as degale, but I still don't get the RDJ comment

EDIT

I just got it. Cause his avatar. :lol:


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been told I favor several of the smaller black fighters...take a wild guess why. One guy, who I had no idea that knew shit about boxing said I look like Kevin Kelly...Kevin Kelly...talk about an obscure name...:lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I've been told I favor several of the smaller black fighters...take a wild guess why. One guy, who I had no idea that knew shit about boxing said I look like Kevin Kelly...Kevin Kelly...talk about an obscure name...:lol:


:lol: he's not all that wrong bro!


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I could see it as degale, but I still don't get the RDJ comment
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I just got it. Cause his avatar. :lol:


:yep


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gunner said:


> :lol: he's not all that wrong bro!


Well that makes two people...:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I've been told I favor several of the smaller black fighters...take a wild guess why. One guy, who I had no idea that knew shit about boxing said I look like Kevin Kelly...Kevin Kelly...talk about an obscure name...:lol:


yeah this is you
http://www.boxingdvds4u.com/kevin_kelley_240x230_031305.jpg


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @PivotPunch, this is me. However, I don't really look too much like anyone.


This pic gets me every time :rofl


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Gunner said:


> I don't really think I resemble anyone, I've been told James Degale though..
> 
> Disclaimer: This picture was taken in Miami about 5 years ago, and the face was pulled for the ladies behind the camera :rofl


You could be the 3rd Watson brother.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> This pic gets me every time :rofl


I'm glad :hey


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


>


Is that Justin Bieber?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Is that Justin Bieber?


It's chacal m8


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


> You could be the 3rd Watson brother.


Sir, we must duel for this insult :fire

(I did just get the idea to photoshop the watson twins into my own pic, but that would be rather sad :lol: )


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been told i look like GGG


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> I've been told i look like GGG


you do mate. you do


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Gunner said:


> Sir, we must duel for this insult :fire
> 
> (I did just get the idea to photoshop the watson twins into my own pic, but that would be rather sad :lol: )


:yep

Actually I had the same idea but I'm too much of a dick at photoshoping ...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

JohnAnthony said:


> I've been told i look like GGG


You look more like Irish amateur boxer Jason Quigley, actually no, your the fucking spitting image of him mate:lol:


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> You look more like Irish amateur boxer Jason Quigley, actually no, your the fucking spitting image of him mate:lol:


haha not sure about that.

I suppose I'll take it over been compared to Justin Bieber or a Watson Twin like some of the other posters.


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I've always been told I look a bit like Barrera;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an actual pic of you or are you having a laugh? If that _is_ you then you really are the spitting image of MAB. Like creepily so.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I've always been told I look a bit like Barrera;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's that accurate, that a small part of me thinks that is a picture of Barrera.

Especially seen as though the guy on the left is doing a fist, like he's getting a picture as a fan.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Is that an actual pic of you or are you having a laugh? If that _is_ you then you really are the spitting image of MAB. Like creepily so.


:lol: its not him. i initially thought so too but Barrera also had long hair at one point


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> You look more like Irish amateur boxer Jason Quigley, actually no, your the fucking spitting image of him mate:lol:


hahaha!!! Great spot! 
@JohnAnthony you're 50:50 Golovkin Quigley


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> haha not sure about that.
> 
> I suppose I'll take it over been compared to Justin Bieber or a Watson Twin like some of the other posters.


My photo on page 2 was likened to Ali Raymi when I thought it was more like Mares...so you have got the better end of the scale in that sense!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> That's that accurate, that a small part of me thinks that is a picture of Barrera.
> 
> Especially seen as though the guy on the left is doing a fist, like he's getting a picture as a fan.


It's me.The fat speccy cunt is a legendary streetfighter who I got my picture with one night.
I've always thought I looked a bit more like Joshua Clottey.
@Hands of Iron


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I look like a cross between Abner Mares and John Ruiz


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I look like a cross between Abner Mares and John Ruiz


I always thought you were white and your name was Shaun. But with those names, you're clearly not?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck's sake. We have posters here who actually thought the picture of Marco Antonio Barrera was Pity? Hilarious.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's me.The fat speccy cunt is a legendary streetfighter who I got my picture with one night.
> I've always thought I looked a bit more like Joshua Clottey.
> 
> @Hands of Iron





Pedderrs said:


> Fuck's sake. We have posters here who actually thought the picture of Marco Antonio Barrera was Pity? Hilarious.


:rofl :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

There are some damn good ones in this thread


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> There are some damn good ones in this thread


I watched James Toney-Iran Barkley last night.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I always thought you were white and your name was Shaun. But with those names, you're clearly not?


Sorry, I am.

I just enjoyed wondering what such a hybrid might look like.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I watched James Toney-Iran Barkley last night.


:lol:

The absolute perfect showcase of his abilities and skill against probably the perfect opponent to display them on. For me, he had many memorable moments! :ibutt Actually watched the Tim Littles fight yesterday myself when he pulled off his own mini Robinson-Turpin II. :deal


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

This week is so stressing if I survive it I post my pic where I look like Joe Louis :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> This week is so stressing if I survive it I post my pic where I look like Joe Louis :lol:


Post it. :deal

I'm actually surprised how willing many WBF posters have been in this thread. :think


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Probably the absolute perfect showcase of his abilities and skill against probably the perfect opponent to display them on. For me, he had many memorable moments! :ibutt Actually watched the Tim Littles fight yesterday myself when he pulled off his own mini Robinson-Turpin II. :deal


It's interesting because at that point in his career, or at least in that fight, Barkley was made to look ridiculous against an artful counterpuncher in James Toney, and yet if you watch Iran's bout with Sumbu Kalambay then he put up a good showing against a similar level, similar type of opponent.

As a younger man, Iran was a much more formidable foe. Sharper timing, more patient, and with greater conditioning. Toney would always have bodied Barkley, no question, but perhaps an '87 version may have fared a little better.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It's interesting because at that point in his career, or at least in that fight, Barkley was made to look ridiculous against an artful counterpuncher in James Toney, and yet if you watch Iran's bout with Sumbu Kalambay then he put up a good showing against a similar level, similar type of opponent.
> 
> As a younger man, Iran was a much more formidable foe. Sharper timing, more patient, and with greater conditioning. Toney would always have bodied Barkley, no question, but perhaps an '87 version may have fared a little better.


There is no doubt IMO. Barkley was still pretty credible, but definitely not near being his best win. Just solely for showcase purposes.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> There is no doubt IMO. Barkley was still pretty credible, but definitely not near being his best win. Just solely for showcase purposes.


Interestingly, Roy Jones featured on the same card, dispatching Glenn Wolfe inside a round. The same Glenn Wolfe that had taken James Toney the distance a year prior.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@Pedderrs I get sick of seeing the same things parroted about the Nunn fight: That Toney was outboxed for 10 rounds before Michael gassed when he pretty clearly took 8, 9, 10 and had made a commitment to go to the body from early on.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> @Pedderrs I get sick of seeing the same things parroted about the Nunn fight: That Toney was outboxed for 10 rounds before Michael gassed when he pretty clearly took 8, 9, 10 and had made a commitment to go to the body from early on.


A view usually echoed by those who have never bothered to watch the fight in it's entirety, Iron.

In reality, James Toney was coming on strong, and he would have only been 1 or 2 points behind on the scorecards before the eventual stoppage. At least on my card.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> A view usually echoed by those who have never bothered to watch the fight in it's entirety, Iron.
> 
> In reality, James Toney was coming on strong, and he would have only been 1 or 2 points behind on the scorecards before the eventual stoppage. At least on my card.


You scored McCallum I for him right? :yep

I'm actually hesitant to revisit the second one. :lol: @PityTheFool


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


>


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> I've been told i look like GGG


you do though..


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @PivotPunch, this is me. However, I don't really look too much like anyone.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I look like Young Vitali Klitschko.

I'm not even lying when I say the proof of Satan's existence is when I look at myself in the mirror every day and see the person I hate most looking back at me.
Sometimes I try to recreate tko6 with my Black friend.


----------



## Aramini (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I look like Young Vitali Klitschko.
> 
> I'm not even lying when I say the proof of Satan's existence is when I look at myself in the mirror every day and see the person I hate most looking back at me.
> Sometimes I try to recreate tko6 with my Black friend.


bwahaha. I use the same proof for the existence of God when I look in the mirror and see only unalloyed perfection.

I heard I looked like Gary Balleto from the contender, guess he is paralyzed now. Maybe Felix Sturm, but my nose is more like Adamek's. Got to be some boxer's physique that resembled mine in my prime, probably more than my face.




































probably not close enough to be a real resemblance.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive always been told, "You got that Ellerbe Nose!


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Ive always been told, "You got that Ellerbe Nose!


that pic looks as if someone stuck on a baby penis and ball sack on ellerbes face as his nose.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And then sent it to Ethiopia to fend for itself


HAHAh! Damn, good one.

Holy shit @turbotime. Dude, you don't look to have a muscle on you. How much do you weigh? I bet you could make fucking 108 lbs. if you wanted. You're a pretty damn skinny, dude.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit!!!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAh! Damn, good one.
> 
> Holy shit @turbotime. Dude, you don't look to have a muscle on you. How much do you weigh? I bet you could make fucking 108 lbs. if you wanted. You're a pretty damn skinny, dude.


Damn, you dudes are just beating up on my boy. :verysad

You guys have a pic you'd like to post? I'd imagine @Dealt_with is pretty cut up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: 140ish :conf


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:conf


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Damn, you dudes are just beating up on my boy. :verysad
> 
> You guys have a pic you'd like to post? I'd imagine @Dealt_with is pretty cut up.


From what I heard Dealth_with is a middleaged man with nipple rings.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> From what I heard Dealth_with is a middleaged man


We'll all be there soon enough.



> with nipple rings.


Whatever ya like.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Relentless said:


> that pic looks as if someone stuck on a baby penis and ball sack on ellerbes face as his nose.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Why the fuck will Turbotime wanna make 108? That's Raymi's division.. I'll rather fight Floyd than Raymi.

At least with Floyd you know he got pillow fists so you won't substain any life long injuries. With Raymi.. you are gonna get die.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why the fuck will Turbotime wanna make 108? That's Raymi's division.. I'll rather fight Floyd than Raymi.
> 
> At least with Floyd you know he got pillow fists so you won't substain any life long injuries. With Raymi.. you are gonna get die.


:lol:

----------------

Where's your pic, I kinda imagine you to look like this famous picture for some reason (no offense):


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAh! Damn, good one.
> 
> Holy shit @turbotime. Dude, you don't look to have a muscle on you. How much do you weigh? I bet you could make fucking 108 lbs. if you wanted. You're a pretty damn skinny, dude.


I don't think he's that skinny like a year or two ago I looked like that as well maybe I still do on some pics and I weigh between 150 and 155


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Is that an actual pic of you or are you having a laugh? If that _is_ you then you really are the spitting image of MAB. Like creepily so.





JohnAnthony said:


> That's that accurate, that a small part of me thinks that is a picture of Barrera.
> 
> Especially seen as though the guy on the left is doing a fist, like he's getting a picture as a fan.


Am I over-thinking this or is it not just a picture of PTF WITH Barrera?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

It's fucking Barrera on the right ffs, the guy was joking and it's worrying noone got it!


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


>












Klaas Jan Huntelaar



Bogotazo said:


>












Fabio Da Silva

Both footballers, but still :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Gunner said:


> *It's fucking Barrera on the right ffs*, the guy was joking and it's worrying noone got it!


:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Klaas Jan Huntelaar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. My hair is more like Klaas' right now too. No black eye. Looks tough though :yep


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Not bad. My hair is more like Klaas' right now too. No black eye. Looks tough though :yep


Huntelarr is one hard MOFO.. If memory serves me, last year while playing for Holland ( The Netherlands ) vs England he went up for a challenge with the keeper. Collided and went OPEN mouthed from 7-8 foot in to the floor a mouth full of turf and unconcious.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I've always been told I look a bit like Barrera;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like American Kenpo Grandmaster Ed Parker.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@Hands of Iron - Angel Manfredy


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> @Hands of Iron - Angel Manfrendy


:lol: :conf


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: :conf


I always thought you looked like Kelly Pavlik.

This guy looks similar to me:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> I always thought you looked like Kelly Pavlik.
> 
> This guy looks similar to me:


Actually like that comparison more :lol: And yeah, Lopez is definitely similar.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I want to see a pic of Gan Tasco, one punch, and dealt with.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> I want to see a pic of Gan Tasco, one punch, and dealt with.


OnePunch isn't even around anymore, but he's posted them before which is rare for a troll.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> OnePunch isn't even around anymore, but he's posted them before which is rare for a troll.


I think i do remember! Creepy smile with glasses? Looks like a pedo?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I want to see a pic of Gan Tasco, one punch, and dealt with.


Nah, I'm actually respected professionally so I'm not giving away my identity. Especially not when a 98 pound Chinese boy such as yourself only wants to see me to get a revenge dig in :yep


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah, I'm actually respected professionally so I'm not giving away my identity. Especially not when a 98 pound Chinese boy such as yourself only wants to see me to get a revenge dig in :yep


probably bc you are fat, ugly, and full of shit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> probably bc you are fat, ugly, and full of shit.


Nah I'm a stud, trust me. Some might say I have a narrow muscular build but I look like the incredible hulk compared to you and turbotime.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I


dont ask me why but i thought martin murray


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Gunner said:


> I don't really think I resemble anyone, I've been told James Degale though..
> 
> Disclaimer: This picture was taken in Miami about 5 years ago, and the face was pulled for the ladies behind the camera :rofl


andre dirrel


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Tyler-Durden said:


>


I think you look more like Tank Abbot myself.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

It's Ovah said:


> Is that an actual pic of you or are you having a laugh? If that _is_ you then you really are the spitting image of MAB. Like creepily so.


:lol: You're right! I was looking at that pic and thinking that he strongly reminds me of someone, but I could not think of whom it was. 
You got it.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I've been told I favor several of the smaller black fighters...take a wild guess why. One guy, who I had no idea that knew shit about boxing said I look like Kevin Kelly...Kevin Kelly...talk about an obscure name...:lol:


Kevin Kelley was a good fighter. :good


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I look like Young Vitali Klitschko.
> 
> I'm not even lying when I say the proof of Satan's existence is when I look at myself in the mirror every day and see the person I hate most looking back at me.


:rofl:rofl

On the other hand, you can give 'Vitali' a punch whenever you feel like it.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Actually like that comparison more :lol: And yeah, Lopez is definitely similar.


Yeah, I see it:










:lol:


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

MGS said:


> andre dirrel


Even moreso in the ring :hey


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

It's Ovah said:


> Is that an actual pic of you or are you having a laugh? If that _is_ you then you really are the spitting image of MAB. Like creepily so.


uummmmmm


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> probably bc you are fat, ugly, and full of shit.


Yeah this.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to see how Dealt_with looks :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> Yeah, I see it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not balding anywhere near that bad (yet), it's by choice. He's also like seven inches taller :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I look like Young Vitali Klitschko.
> 
> I'm not even lying when I say the proof of Satan's existence is when I look at myself in the mirror every day and see the person I hate most looking back at me.
> Sometimes I try to recreate tko6 with my Black friend.


:lol:



PivotPunch said:


> I want to see how Dealt_with looks :lol:


Worst case scenario he's not human.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

never thought boxing would have so many metrosexual faguette looking fans.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> never thought boxing would have so many metrosexual faguette looking fans.


Post your pic then, shirtless preferably.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Post your pic then, shirtless preferably.


If i was still in shape i would've sent one with my pants barely above my cawk.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Relentless said:


> If i was still in shape i would've sent one with my pants barely above my cawk.


Stop it before I get all hot and bothered.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Stop it before I get all hot and bothered.


:lol:

Fuckin tease, he is.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been told I look like Amir Khan.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Memorable thread


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Who was too scared to post pics? @Dealt_with was one.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Who was too scared to post pics? @Dealt_with was one.


Some masterful deflection on your part in this thread. Never thought so many people would try and go in on you like that. Relentless called us all metrosexuals. I dont rock Aero shit, its just an old training hoodie FFS. Ill put up some new shit when im 165-170 at 7% -- By Spring.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Some masterful deflection on your part in this thread. Never thought so many people would try and go in on you like that. Relentless called us all metrosexuals. I dont rock Aero shit, its just an old training hoodie FFS. Ill put up some new shit when im 165-170 at 7% -- By Spring.


Yeah, I'm just not horrified of other posters seeing my photo :conf John does look like Golovkin though wow


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hell yeah he does.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well many of you already know what i look like so i guess i'll upload as well.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Who was too scared to post pics? @Dealt_with was one.


Mexi-Box


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Relentless said:


> never thought boxing would have so many metrosexual faguette looking fans.


That's a bit rich of you to say that considering you were throwing those flicks up of yourself in collared shirts and wearing sunglasses inside at some ***** restaraunt. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Well many of you already know what i look like so i guess i'll upload as well.


Impressive transformation


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah, I'm just not horrified of other posters seeing my photo :conf John does look like Golovkin though wow


For so many pages, the participation level hasn't been that great.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> That's a bit rich of you to say that considering you were throwing those flicks up of yourself in collared shirts and wearing sunglasses inside at some ***** restaraunt. :lol:


Prescription though no?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Prescription though no?


Do they come with a time machine back to the 80s? Prescription sunglasses. My grandma has a pair :rofl


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Impressive transformation


what u mean?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Do they come with a time machine back to the 80s? Prescription sunglasses. My grandma has a pair :rofl


What :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boxing is about class and style. We're a pretty bunch.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Boxing is about class and style. We're a pretty bunch.


Think I got everybody. @FloydPatterson it looks like had something up but it gone.
@JohnAnthony most resembles a professional boxer, and a badass one at that.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

its gone....christ....hold on


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I mentioned I had an ellerbe nose


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Ellerboo! :lol:

Damn, that's almost exact. :blood


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

No diss Floyd, we love Ellerboo. Especially @MVC @turbotime


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Ellerboo! :lol:
> 
> Damn, that's almost exact. :blood


Ellerboo!!!!! Way to go @FloydPatterson

arty :smug :happy


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

:happy:yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:lol:

I've always guessed Ellerbe would be Floyd's only real friend.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Boxing is about class and style. We're a pretty bunch.


:deal Slick posters.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

These days hair is shorter and no longer sporting a 'stache.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Think I got everybody. @*FloydPatterson* it looks like had something up but it gone.
> 
> @*JohnAnthony* most resembles a professional boxer, and a badass one at that.


:bbb


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> These days hair is shorter and no longer sporting a 'stache.


You look more like Takashi Miura to me.










Are you Asian?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

......


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I mentioned I had an ellerbe nose


Urkel!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Aw.. Hes not though, just that specific picture. He had a boxing one on ESB I think. No Urkell, he's just dressed in his classy Sunday's.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Boxing is about class and style. We're a pretty bunch.


never thought you'd look like a scrawny lil metro, always assumed you were gonna be one of those macho Colombian dudes (no ****?)


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

always thought bogo would look 26-28ish

he looks 19-20ish in his photo(e)

I'd even believe him if he said he's in high school


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

He WAS in High School in that pic. Its old


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He WAS in High School in that pic. Its old


you keep track of the historical timeline of his photo(e)s:huh


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you keep track of the historical timeline of his photo(e)s:huh


Um no, he said it in the Duran/Floyd more skilled thread a couple days ago.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you keep track of the historical timeline of his photo(e)s:huh


There is a pic of @Bogotazo looking G in the Post a Pic of yourself, all suit and tied.

You throw one up yet homes?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Urkel!


low hanging fruit. you're better than that...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> low hanging fruit. you're better than that...


I dont like nice people being made fun of. :lol: :conf @FloydPatterson a G.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> There is a pic of @Bogotazo looking G in the Post a Pic of yourself, all suit and tied.
> 
> You throw one up yet homes?


I remember that. He was dressed like your stereotypical lawyer


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I mentioned I had an ellerbe nose


Sunday Church Bro?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I remember that. He was dressed like your stereotypical lawyer


Post a pic.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> for example:


B-ball does look like Lara LOL... Thats my dude right their. B-ball is cool as fuck!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @bballchump11 you look exactly like I'd picture you :lol: Was this in the post a pic of youself thread?


Ditto... I've always pictured B-ball looking chill!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sluggies where the fuck you been??


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


Is this Michigan? LMAO.. He looks like a gay stripper!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Sluggies where the fuck you been??


:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :deal


Post a pic nicca.

Sluggles be killing it in the lounge sipping boones farm the whole time


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Sluggies where the fuck you been??


I have been lagging when it comes to posting on here! My ****** uncle took away my internet @ work.. Thats usually when I post the most. He said he's not paying me to surf the net in his shop. That whiny old bastard.. I just got my internet back on Monday @ work. Well see how it goes...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Post a pic nicca.
> 
> Sluggles be killing it in the lounge sipping boones farm the whole time


Is ***** censored?



Slugger3000 said:


> I have been lagging when it comes to posting on here! My ****** uncle took away my internet @ work.. Thats usually when I post the most. He said he's not paying me to surf the net in his shop. That whiny old bastard.. I just got my internet back on Monday @ work. Well see how it goes...


Glad you put him in his place, Slug. :deal


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:lol: So much debate on my face.

Bogo has many faces.

This might be more appropriate:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

what's going on there?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: So much debate on my face.
> 
> Bogo has many faces.
> 
> This might be more appropriate:


hi DANI


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> B-ball does look like Lara LOL... Thats my dude right their. B-ball is cool as fuck!


bball looks more like Devon Alexander to me


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Is ***** censored?
> 
> Glad you put him in his place, Slug. :deal


******

jew


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Jew? :lol:


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a pic from 2009.

I signed up for an exhibition fight at a gym about an hour away from where I was fighting out of at the time. They billed it as a "fight night" and there were a bunch of high school/college kids who paid 10 dollars for admission, which meant I ended up getting paid 80 dollars (which may or may not be legal). The great thing about it was that all of the others kids who fought had no semblance of actual boxing skill, but thought they were all tough guys, while I was actually sparring a few days a week. When I went to the gym a few hours before my fight, they showed me the kid who I was fighting. I went up to shake his hand, but he refused and said with a smirk on his face, "You better be ready cause I'm gonna fucking bring it to you." Come fight time, about ten seconds after the bell rang, I slipped his jab and countered with a right hand and he was on wobbly legs. He then proceeded to run away like a bitch and I walked in behind a jab and broke his nose with a left hook and knocked the wind out of him with a left hook to the body, forcing the referee to stop the fight. He came up to me afterwards all apologetic and said, "You just hit me way too hard. I couldn't take it." :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> hi DANI


Knew you'd say that :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> Here's a pic from 2009.
> 
> I signed up for an exhibition fight at a gym about an hour away from where I was fighting out of at the time. They billed it as a "fight night" and there were a bunch of high school/college kids who paid 10 dollars for admission, which meant I ended up getting paid 80 dollars (which may or may not be legal). The great thing about it was that all of the others kids who fought had no semblance of actual boxing skill, but thought they were all tough guys, while I was actually sparring a few days a week. When I went to the gym a few hours before my fight, they showed me the kid who I was fighting. I went up to shake his hand, but he refused and said with a smirk on his face, "You better be ready cause I'm gonna fucking bring it to you." Come fight time, about ten seconds after the bell rang, I slipped his jab and countered with a right hand and he was on wobbly legs. He then proceeded to run away like a bitch and I walked in behind a jab and broke his nose with a left hook and knocked the wind out of him with a left hook to the body, forcing the referee to stop the fight. He came up to me afterwards all apologetic and said, "You just hit me way too hard. I couldn't take it." :lol:


Awesome.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Awesome.


Notice the throwback Cotto shirt. I had to let the left dig to the ribcage go if I was going to wear it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> Notice the throwback Cotto shirt. I had to let the left dig to the ribcage go if I was going to wear it.


:happy

I've been told I hit harder to the body and the head, few things more satisfying than feeling soft flesh collapse between the knuckles as you feel the torso deflate and hear that subtle "uhh".


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :happy
> 
> I've been told I hit harder to the body and the head, few things more satisfying than feeling soft flesh collapse between the knuckles as you feel the torso deflate and hear that subtle "uhh".


You're right about that! As sadistic as it sounds, I miss being able to hit people. I was never the type of fighter to look for knockouts or try to seek and destroy right off the bat, but the satisfaction of knowing you found or created an opening and made clean contact is so awesome.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> You're right about that! As sadistic as it sounds, I miss being able to hit people. I was never the type of fighter to look for knockouts or try to seek and destroy right off the bat, but the satisfaction of knowing you found or created an opening and made clean contact is so awesome.


Yeah, it's not about hurting the person really, it's about knowing you've succeeded. You've scored.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Sunday Church Bro?


yeah fathers day, I'm posing next to my dad here after church


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

haha I appreciate it guys but its fine

@Hands of Iron  @allenko1


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

besides @Lunny just mad cause he look like this


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> haha I appreciate it guys but its fine
> 
> @Hands of Iron
> @allenko1


You sure? :bbb


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JMP said:


> Here's a pic from 2009.
> 
> I signed up for an exhibition fight at a gym about an hour away from where I was fighting out of at the time. They billed it as a "fight night" and there were a bunch of high school/college kids who paid 10 dollars for admission, which meant I ended up getting paid 80 dollars (which may or may not be legal). The great thing about it was that all of the others kids who fought had no semblance of actual boxing skill, but thought they were all tough guys, while I was actually sparring a few days a week. When I went to the gym a few hours before my fight, they showed me the kid who I was fighting. I went up to shake his hand, but he refused and said with a smirk on his face, "You better be ready cause I'm gonna fucking bring it to you." Come fight time, about ten seconds after the bell rang, I slipped his jab and countered with a right hand and he was on wobbly legs. He then proceeded to run away like a bitch and I walked in behind a jab and broke his nose with a left hook and knocked the wind out of him with a left hook to the body, forcing the referee to stop the fight. He came up to me afterwards all apologetic and said, "You just hit me way too hard. I couldn't take it." :lol:


Nice :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> besides @Lunny just mad cause he look like this


:lol: Y o ud be surpised how accurate that is. Tbf tho Urkel is a massive G.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You sure? :bbb


Yeah I don't mind it made me chuckle because its actually a fair description of me to be honest, but thanks for looking out


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Y o ud be surpised how accurate that is. Tbf tho Urkel is a massive G.


He certainly is


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok I had a shitty week and a shitty day but I said I wuld do it. I'll just give you this pic it's blurred so there's less of a chance of @Johnstown buttraping me 
















Ok I don't look exactly like Louis but the expression is similar maybe someone of you knows a boxer I'm more similar to :bbb


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.online-image-editor.com/


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Why the hell would you call Johnstown out :lol: Now he's going to be attracted to this thread. :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

jk Johnstown :good


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Why the hell would you call Johnstown out :lol: Now he's going to be attracted to this thread. :-(


I don't know I just felt like it :lol:

I don't look really like Joe Louis in this pic but whatever I had one pic where I really looked similar to Louis but I can't find it :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

People on this forum are younger than I thought, I thought I was one of the young ones but there's people jsut as young looking at the pics and page 12 where Hands compiled em all. Even Pivot joe lous Punch is young.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I don't know I just felt like it :lol:
> 
> I don't look really like Joe Louis in this pic but whatever I had one pic where I really looked similar to Louis but I can't find it :lol:


Nah, it's a good comparison dude.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> People on this forum are younger than I thought, I thought I was one of the young ones but there's people jsut as young looking at the pics and page 12 where Hands compiled em all. Even Pivot joe lous Punch is young.


I'm 26 but don't feel any older than 21 in really any way. Not that I remember what 21 really 'felt' like but from five years ago I'm only smarter, better off and more mature now. Pivot has said he's around 18.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nah, it's a good comparison dude.
> 
> I'm 26 but don't feel any older than 21 in really any way. Not that I remember what 21 really 'felt' like but from five years ago I'm only smarter, better off and more mature now. Pivot has said he's around 18.


Good man, yeah I turned 22 recently but I feel like I'm about 19 ish I think it's just living in a study-party-and I must say, CHB bubble, it's no different to anyone else who's 19 really.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Good man, yeah I turned 22 recently but I feel like I'm about 19 ish I think it's just living in a study-party-and I must say, CHB bubble, it's no different to anyone else who's 19 really.


Just take care of your skin (especially face) and body. Fuck all that falling off nonsense, I plan to peak at 30+.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Just take care of your skin (especially face) and body. Fuck all that falling off nonsense, I plan to peak at 30+.


Yup, guys who take care get better with age IMO, but women, well...that's a different story although 53 year old Nigella Lawson would get it :hey
Now that I'm settled at uni, I'm going to go very hard at the gym again, eat the right foods, cutting down on alcohol, partying down to once a week rather than 3 nights a week like last month :lol:..waaadduuppp!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yup, guys who take care get better with age IMO, but women, well...that's a different story although 53 year old Nigella Lawson would get it :hey
> Now that I'm settled at uni, I'm going to go very hard at the gym again, eat the right foods, cutting down on alcohol, partying down to once a week rather than 3 nights a week like last month :lol:..waaadduuppp!


Yeah, the vast majority of women start to plummet once they've become acquainted with their 30s. A male can maintain his body and overall sex appeal naturally over a significantly longer period of time and even when he can no longer necessarily be described as 'young looking', it transitions into a more mature definition of handsome. :lol:


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm probably the youngest on CHB. I expected turbotime to be much older than he is


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I expected turbotime to be much older than he is


:lol:


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure i look like any boxer that i know of.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I'm probably the youngest on CHB. I expected turbotime to be much older than he is


Turbo is 25/26

Chacal is 17/18 I think.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

In another site where I posted pictures of myself, I was told by a couple of posters I look like Paulie Malignaggi. But I don't see it.



Bogotazo said:


> Lol Erislandy BBall.
> 
> Hmm not sure I look like anyone.
> 
> ...


Fernando Montiel.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Gunner said:


> I don't really think I resemble anyone, I've been told James Degale though..
> 
> Disclaimer: This picture was taken in Miami about 5 years ago, and the face was pulled for the ladies behind the camera :rofl


You are fighting Kovalev in your next fight. Good luck!


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Duffy said:


>


Matthew Macklin.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

For some it always really obvious who the black posters are, even before they post their pictures.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Kieran said:


> For some it always really obvious who the black posters are, even before they post their pictures.


How? They're aren't many of them, I don't think.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Abraham said:


> How? They're aren't many of them, I don't think.


There's more African-American posters than White Americans here I think, around a dozen and like two or three have posted photos. I don't even know that bball had, but Leon took the liberty of that. Most of the white people here live in Europe.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> There's more African-American posters than White Americans here I think, around a dozen and like two or three have posted photos. I don't even know that bball had, but Leon took the liberty of that. Most of the white people here live in Europe.


I haven't see many black posters post pics. There are a few I know are black, by claim and rhetoric, but idk about this "dozen" you speak of. You are right though, this forum is run by Brits and Europeans, for the most part.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Turbo is 25/26
> 
> Chacal is 17/18 I think.


Turbo doesn't look older than me and Chacal looks older than me or him (minus the banana pic) :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Turbo doesn't look older than me and Chacal looks older than me or him (minus the banana pic) :lol:


Turbo doesn't look older than me either :lol: nor me when I was 15 
If you told me you were 20 I'd believe you tbh


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> For some it always really obvious who the black posters are, even before they post their pictures.


Like who :think



EngorgedW/Blood said:


> You are fighting Kovalev in your next fight. Good luck!


:lol: he's a stylish dude


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Abraham said:


> There are a few I know are black, *by claim and rhetoric*, but idk about this "dozen" you speak of. You are right though, this forum is run by Brits and Europeans, for the most part.


:lol:

@bballchump11 @~Cellzki~ @mrtony80 @FloydPatterson @SouthPaw @Sweethome_Bama @Thawk888 @MichiganWarrior @Rexrapper 1 @MrJotatp4p @Pimp C @browsing @Rudyard

All active in the WBF. You could probably count on one hand the number of white americans. It's all English/Irish/Scot/Welsh.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> @bballchump11 @~Cellzki~ @mrtony80 @FloydPatterson @SouthPaw @Sweethome_Bama @Thawk888 @MichiganWarrior @Rexrapper 1 @MrJotatp4p @Pimp C @browsing @Rudyard
> 
> All active in the WBF. You could probably count on one hand the number of white americans. It's all English/Irish/Scot/Welsh.


Erm.....didn't you miss someone out?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Erm.....didn't you miss someone out?


Probably a few. That's what I gather from the last 22 months though.

You're Clayton Bigsby reversed. :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Probably a few. That's what I gather from the last 22 months though.
> 
> You're Clayton Bigsby reversed. :lol:


Black Power!


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Black Power!


And you fucking know it! :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands has an amazing memory


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> People on this forum are younger than I thought, I thought I was one of the young ones but there's people jsut as young looking at the pics and page 12 where Hands compiled em all. Even Pivot joe lous Punch is young.





PivotPunch said:


> I'm probably the youngest on CHB. I expected turbotime to be much older than he is





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Turbo is 25/26
> 
> Chacal is 17/18 I think.





PivotPunch said:


> Turbo doesn't look older than me and Chacal looks older than me or him (minus the banana pic) :lol:


 @turbotime


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

My pic is gone and I didn't delete it -- someone hacked Photobucket :stonk


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Ok I had a shitty week and a shitty day but I said I wuld do it. I'll just give you this pic it's blurred so there's less of a chance of @*Johnstown* buttraping me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


British cruiserweight China Clarke you are


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

show your check hook boxing forum spirit tonight by rooting for fellow poster bballchump11 in his fight against Austin Trout


bballchump11 said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

UK's section's sweetheart Hook! should go train Bballandy and give him better gameplans, so he doesn't give fights away to the likes of Alvarez


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> UK's section's sweetheart Hook! should go train Bballandy and give him better gameplans, so he doesn't give fights away to the likes of Alvarez


as if :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Gunner said:


> RDJ.


:lol:


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc and Canelo.
I have inside info that they are related. Explains his unconditional support and reluctance to admit that Canelo may occasionally lose some rounds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> lol
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Messing around with you, no personal.
If i do it to Saul_ he'd be blasting the Cuban community by now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudley (May 23, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> I mentioned I had an ellerbe nose


No offence, but do you normally dress like a middle-aged high school science teacher?

Edit: Never mind, you explained it.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

:conf


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

More accurate imo.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw this is me La Puta





Kid Cubano said:


> damn, you really look like Lara, Doc's perpetual nightmare.





bballchump11 said:


> :yep that's why Leon calls Lara Bballandy





~Cellzki~ said:


> BBallandy!!





PivotPunch said:


> You look like Lara not even only your face but you have the exact same body type wtf :lol:





bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I'll take it
> 
> ok, I can accept that
> 
> ...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I look exactly like Tex Cobb.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> for example:


Is that really BBall? He has a kind face :lol:. I pictured him different ha.

This is a stupid ass thread by the way.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Is that really BBall? He has a kind face :lol:. I pictured him different ha.
> 
> *This is a stupid ass thread by the way.*


Coming from an intrigued poster of the thread


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Coming from an intrigued poster of the thread


That's only because I didn't understand what this thread was about. After I saw BBAll I decided to comment. I also just realized that you were the one who started the thread :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I've been told I look like Amir Khan.


Love the bump as this is an ATG post.

I often get told I look like Mike Tyson but I see more of a close resemblance to McCallum.


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't really resemble any boxers. But I do get a lot of stuff thrown at me in the street because people think I'm that boxing columnist for the daily mail, Jeff Powell.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

"Bballandy" ... Never knew why. Makes total sense now.


----------

